# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Βοηθητικά μηχανήματα πλοίου >  High or Low Pressure Hydraulic Deck Machineries

## Azzos

Paidia se afth thn enotita 8a prospa8isoume na doume ta ydraylika systimata (high & Low Pressure) twn bintziwn (ergates agkyras k.a.). :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Kyriakos

Προσωπικά έχω παρατηρήσει - καταρχήν - οτί υψηλής πίεσης υδραυλικά συστήματα συνηθίζονται όταν εκμεταλεύονται το υδραυλικό σύστημα των καταδυόμενων αντλιών φορτίου, στα τανκερς (τύπου Framo)

----------

